# Stevens twinpower - Cannondale 29er



## RUSOR (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello,
We are looking for our first tandem. This is not so popular in Belgium I think. We are thinking stevens twinpower or cannondale 29.
The first is a 27,5... the second a 29. What do the forumpeople think and why?


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

I have been told the Cannondale has lower than typical bottom brackets and less ground clearance.

Know nothing about the Stevens.

I would suggest you might also consider a Fandango. These machines are proven performers and Alex of MTBTandems.com sends them all around the world for customers.

PK


----------



## RUSOR (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for the for the reaction PMK


----------



## switchbacktrog (May 10, 2013)

In Europe, I would take a look at the Lapierre X2 MTB tandem as it has a decent height bottom bracket. I used to have one before getting the ECDM. It's about €2900 and well worth the money.

Tandem MTB | Cycles Lapierre


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

switchbacktrog said:


> I used to have one before getting the ECDM...


Just jump right to getting an ECdM! You will never regret it. I know, it seems like a lot of money, but hell, what's money for anyway, right?


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

If you can post local-to-you costs and spec levels of the bikes in your country, that would help us decide. Stevens isn't a known brand in the USA, and most of the posters here are based in the USA.

It would also help to know what types of terrain you are aiming for, and other local trail challenges we won't know about. Lastly, depending on the manufacturer, you may have frame-sizing issues (in that one or the other might not fit you and your stoker).


----------



## RUSOR (Aug 12, 2013)

Okayfine said:


> If you can post local-to-you costs and spec levels of the bikes in your country, that would help us decide. Stevens isn't a known brand in the USA, and most of the posters here are based in the USA.
> 
> It would also help to know what types of terrain you are aiming for, and other local trail challenges we won't know about. Lastly, depending on the manufacturer, you may have frame-sizing issues (in that one or the other might not fit you and your stoker).


We will us the tandem for trekking holidays.... On gravel roads and light off road trails.... not the hardcore mountain-bike. But with luggage

Stevens.....


Frame







Aluminium 6061 TBFront fork







STEVENS Alu 1.5" Taper DiscHeadset







Ritchey WCS Logic Zero Press Fit 1 1/8"-1.5"Brakes







Magura MT4, 203/203mm

CHASSIS
Crankset







Shimano Deore LX Tandem FC-M571, 48-36-26Derailleur r







Shimano Deore XT RD-M772Derailleur f







Shimano Deore XT FD-M770Chain







Shimano CN-HG73 (h | v)Cassette







Shimano CS-M770 11-32

DRIVETRAIN
Hubs







DT 540 Tandem, 100/140mmRims







Scorpo Tandem 650B DiscTires







Schwalbe Super Moto-X GreenGuard 27.5x2.4"

WHEELSET
Handlebar







Oxygen Scorpo SL Rise 20mm, Aluminium 2014, 680mmStem







Oxygen Scorpo 31.8mm | Oxygen (adjustable)Saddle







Oxygen HavocSeatpost







Oxygen Scorpo 380mmShiftlever







Shimano Deore XT SL-M770Brakelever







Magura MT4

COCKPIT
Weight







18.0 kgSizes







S/M (20-16"), M/L (21-18")Color(s)







Velvet BlackLaden weight







210 kg *

DATA
 







Lightweight MTB tandem with fast 27.5" tires 







Aluminum Fork with Taper steerer for optimal stiffness 







Powerful Magura hydraulic brakes with 203mm rotors 







Shimano Deore XT drivetrain 







Length-adjustable cockpit



HIGHLIGHTS 2014cannondale....

FRAMETANDEM 29, SMARTFORMED 6061 ALLOY, 1.5 HEAD TUBE, BB30

FORKCANNONDALE FATTY TANDEM 29, OPI, 1.5"STEERER

CRANKTRUVATIV FIREX TANDEM, 44/33/22, 38T TIMING

CRANK OPTION 1N/A

BOTTOM BRACKETSRAM GXP W/ ECCENTRIC

SHIFTERSSHIMANO SLX

COG SETSHIMANO CS-HG81, 11-36, 10-SPEED

CHAINKMC Z72 DRIVE / X10 TIMING


FRONT DERAILLEURSRAM X7, 31.8 CLAMP

REAR DERAILLEURSHIMANO XT SHADOW PLUS

RIMSDT SWISS TANDEM, 40-HOLE

HUBSDT SWISS TANDEM

TIRESSCHWALBE RACING RALPH PERFORMANCE, 29X2.1", FOLDING, TUBELESS READY

PEDALSCANNONDALE REINFORCED COMPOSITE

BRAKESMAGURA MT5 HYDRAULIC DISC, 203/203MM

HANDLEBARCANNONDALE C3, 6061 ALLOY, 700X15MM RISE, FRONT AND REAR


STEMCANNONDALE C3 1.5", 3-D FORGED, 5 DEG. / CONTROL TECH EXTENDER STOKER

HEADSETTANGE CUSTOM 1.5"

BRAKE LEVERSMAGURA MT5 HYDRAULIC DISC

SPOKESDT SWISS TANDEM

GRIPSCANNONDALE LOCKING GRIPS

SADDLECANNONDALE ERGO PERFORMANCE

SEAT POSTCANNONDALE C3, 6061 ALLOY, 31.6X350MM FRONT / 27.2X400 REAR

REAR SHOCKN/A


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Spec level of the Stevens is better, depends on the cost of each.

More importantly, is there any way you can try either or both bikes yourselves before purchase?


----------



## RUSOR (Aug 12, 2013)

Okayfine said:


> Spec level of the Stevens is better, depends on the cost of each.
> 
> More importantly, is there any way you can try either or both bikes yourselves before purchase?


Thanks..... We will ride both bikes in February.

GRTS Danny


----------



## Dubbelop (Jul 25, 2011)

Okayfine said:


> Spec level of the Stevens is better, depends on the cost of each.
> 
> More importantly, is there any way you can try either or both bikes yourselves before purchase?


FWIW: the Stevens is around 2,900 Euros (which equals $3,600), the Cannondale is only 2,200 Euros. C'dale is definitely trying to 'buy back' their market share with big bang for the bucks. The 29er tandem is definitely not meant to be a true MTB tandem with it's rather low BBs and the 38 tooth timing chainwheels. As a trekking tandem however it looks like a winner to me.

@RUSOR: if you need more "European" info on MTB tandems you can contact me directly at [email protected].

Regards,
Marten
www.tandemclub.nl
twitter.com/tandemclubnl


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

My thought is: rent or borrow a tandem to be sure your partner likes it before you buy. It can be a lot of fun, but not everyone like the lack of control feeling of riding in the backseat. And some stokers like road riding, bike paths and dirt road riding but not trail riding. You could buy the cheaper Cannondale and see how it works out and in a year spend the big money on a Fandango.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

Now I see your comment that you plan to use the bike for gravel and light trail duty. I think the Cannondale would be perfect. If you can find a 2014, Cannondale is selling them at a discount now that the 2015 model year is out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RUSOR (Aug 12, 2013)

Hoi,

Thanks for the reactions. We just had a testride with a Stevens 2015. It was fun. In February we can try the cannondale. 

@Sisu.... we already rent a few times a road tandem... and yes we like it. But the road tandems isn't good on sand and gravel


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

Indeed...we have nearly crashed riding gravel with our road tandem. 

You should consider a Thudbuster or BodyFloat seatpost for your stoker.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

